
The Untold Story of the Pentagon Papers Co-Conspirators - dsr12
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-untold-story-of-the-pentagon-papers-co-conspirators
======
dbingham
Gar Alperovitz is doing some incredible and really important economic work
today, supporting research into economic systems other than capitalism and
state socialism. He's doing lots of research into cooperative economic
structures, municipally supported public-private economies, how we could build
sustainability controls into the structure of the economy, and so forth. It's
fascinating work.

If you have any interest in economics at all, it's worth checking out his
think tank, the Democracy Collaborative [1] which studies cooperatives (worker
and otherwise) as well as supports improvements in local democratic control,
and it's spin off project The Next System Project [2] which is soliciting
white papers outlining new economic and social systems that aren't either
capitalism or state socialism that might solve the problems inherent to both.

[1] [https://democracycollaborative.org/](https://democracycollaborative.org/)
[2] [https://thenextsystem.org/](https://thenextsystem.org/)

------
loudouncodes
I can’t believe I’m going to be ‘that guy’ for this post, but the word ‘co-
conspirators’ hurts my eyes. Can you conspire alone? No, a conspiracy
naturally involves several people. The word ‘conspirator’ is enough to
identify someone in a conspiracy.

Co-conspirator is re-redundant.

Thank you for tolerating my inner pedant.

~~~
banku_brougham
Thank you, i support this. I hadn’t noticed before but yeah, redundant.

Its mildly infuriating, like DB schemas that are named something_schema. The
object _is_ a schema so using “schema” in the name is the first step into the
inferno, in my view.

~~~
yardie
I agree with the grammar as written. But when describing objects in a
programming language isn't it better to add the type into the variable name?
I've always found o_object, s_string, d_double to be quite common when working
with ObjC examples. So often, that I assume it's best practice.

When dealing with a wall of text it's not always obvious that a schema is a
schema.

